# All the way from SA



## RenaldoRheeder (10/7/17)

So this morning my vape stuff is accompanying my wife from SA all the way to Nigeria. (The red case and bag on top of it). Hoping and praying that they both arrive here tomorrow safely, and that Nigerian customs are in a good mood. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/17)

Good luck with customs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (10/7/17)

And good luck with the new stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/7/17)

That is great @RenaldoRheeder !!
All the best and hope you get it and enjoy
Looking forward to hear whats in there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/7/17)

Silver said:


> That is great @RenaldoRheeder !!
> All the best and hope you get it and enjoy
> Looking forward to hear whats in there!


No, no - we do not want to HEAR anything. We want to SEE everything @RenaldoRheeder !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/7/17)

Silver said:


> That is great @RenaldoRheeder !!
> All the best and hope you get it and enjoy
> Looking forward to hear whats in there!



Me too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/7/17)

Andre said:


> No, no - we do not want to HEAR anything. We want to SEE everything @RenaldoRheeder !!!



You will @Andre - just be patient - I am  I can tell you that it contains several orders from various SA vendors ranging from 31 May to 28 June. Only one order missing - my son forgot to drop it off with my wife. Will collect that when I'm back in SA at the end of September. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## craigb (10/7/17)

Now that's vape mail with love. 

And we will all believe you when you say you are more excited to see your wife than the vape goodies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/7/17)

craigb said:


> Now that's vape mail with love.
> 
> And we will all believe you when you say you are more excited to see your wife than the vape goodies.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir (11/7/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> You will @Andre - just be patient - I am  I can tell you that it contains several orders from various SA vendors ranging from 31 May to 28 June. Only one order missing - my son forgot to drop it off with my wife. Will collect that when I'm back in SA at the end of September.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Aaah kids... gods punishment for having sex. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (12/7/17)

So it arrived!!!!






For my next challenge 






Part of my next challenge 






And my replacement Alien - I can vape again 






And a few juices to try






The only slip up - the vendor shipped the mod iso the kit. This was supposed to be my backup device






And a few other smaller items like batteries and bottles

I'm a happy man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## BioHAZarD (12/7/17)

@RenaldoRheeder glad all your stuff arrived safely. enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mida Khan (12/7/17)

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------

